# Cruising Texas Gulf Coast ?



## Muckabout (Jan 17, 2002)

I may have the chance in the near future to move to Texas (Houston or Corpus Cristi). I have tried to find information on cruising the coast of TX and have been going around in circles. 

Does anyone have experience cruising Texas and where what is there to see or do? That is a long coastline and surely there are interesting places to sail to and enjoy.

Muckabout


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Can only give limited impressions at this point, as so far I've only been in the northern half of Galveston Bay. One thing, it's HOT down here. July and August have been very hot (to me), but there always seems to be some wind out in the Bay.

From Clear Lake (the Houston end of the Bay) to Galveston is about 5 hours. Galveston to Port Aransas/Corpus Christi is about 24 hours (offshore). From what I have been told, the ICW in Texas should only be a last resort.

I'll be going further out after Labor Day and am thinking about the Harvest Moon Regatta (Galveston to Port Aransas) the beginning of October, so if you're still looking for info in a month, I'll have seen more by then.

Good luck with your move,


----------



## rcarr (Aug 17, 2000)

There is a pretty good guide book for the Tx. coast, "Campbell's Guide for Cruising Texas".

Go to www.waltereden.com

Good luck,

Rodger


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*cruising the texas coast*

Try the guide put out by Skipper Bob. Frankly. the Texas coast is pretty boring. Flat land, no outstanding geological features. Some nice towns to visit. Muddy brown water.


----------

